# NB report



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

About mid morning friendcalled, said he caught a 22" [email protected] NB. man I just wanted to wet a line bad....Had two hrs. to spare. Had my kite with me....perfect north winds. Puta small fat mullet on a king rig and sent itway out... not even 5 mnts...bam....quick run not like a king though....man!!! very excited to see what it was.....huge %$# remora.:banghead Re- rigged sentit back out (finger mullet again) nothing. Oh well , had to head back. Came back in the pm...wind out of the south this time..water is crystal clear, fleas are thick still. Managed two pompanos,one at 17" the other at 14... sorry no pics...going back in the am.


----------



## ocean buzzard (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice job with the pomps. I got shut out in the spring. I do believe it's time to try to change my luck .


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

Good job! I am amazed at the number of fleas on the beach, the entire beach is loaded with them. That is a sign that the beach is getting healthy once again. I just hope they don't screw it up with some beach reconstruction. It's amazing how IKE being so far from us, really ate the beach up in spots. If we get a decent storm, that beach is history, once again.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

We went through that beach restoration deal before too over here in Walton Co. and it does affect the fleas in areas. They have just now re-approved restoring the beaches again. By the way, sounds like you had a pretty good time while you were out. I have never done the kite thing, but I bet it will drift a bait out pretty far.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice job...I am itching to catch some pomps...I have had no luck in Destin lately...I may just have to drive to Navarre.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Went out again this morning. East winds, strong currents....fleas were gone deeper it seems...man what a back braking job to get m out this time. Changed spots three times without a single bite. I was able to pick a few cool spiral shells for my daughter though....a beautiful morning with no fish.


----------

